# Bayonet Mount Cap



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 12, 2012)

The latest (25th anniversary) edition of Pen World has pictures and a small write up on a pen with a bayonet mount type cap.  They don't call it that, but that's what it looks like.  Also has a new design of nib with angled tine tips on the nib (among other "innovations").  I found it pretty interesting, but looking at the pen, I'm not sure what it would feel like to write with it.  The new cap system might be even more annoying that feeling threads.

If you haven't seen the latest Pen world, you should check it out.  It's just chock full of inspiration with a far larger than normal display of what's on offer in the pen world these days.  Particularly the last 20 pages or so with each page dedicated to a different maker.

Ed


----------



## Mike D (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I didn't know about this publication. After looking around on the website I now feel even more inadequate....LOL! You are correct it is full of inspiration. The pens listed by some of these artists are in a whole different universe. Absolutely figgin awesome!


----------



## skiprat (Oct 12, 2012)

I know someone that made a spring loaded bayonet cap a few years ago.:biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the old post.  Very interesting read.

What you did is very different than Visconti's current approach.  I think I would prefer to write with a pen using your approach.  But their approach looks like it keeps all the moving parts in the cap which means the fancy resin / engraving / whatever on the body of the pen is not hidden by a sleeve.  Just judging from a picture, I don't think I would enjoy the writing experience with the Visconti pen.

With all the work you put into your sleeved approach, it seems you could extend the thinking a little further and come up with a completely capless design.  A little door mechanism at the end of the sleeve that your nib could pop out of for writing.  Did you ever do anything like that?


Ed


----------



## sgimbel (Oct 13, 2012)

Is the magazine available over the counter?  I'm not real anxious to spend $52 for 7 issues for something I haven't seen.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 13, 2012)

parklandturner said:


> ..... I think I would prefer to write with a pen using your approach. ........ I don't think I would enjoy the writing experience with the Visconti pen.
> 
> With all the work you put into your sleeved approach, it seems you could extend the thinking a little further and come up with a completely capless design. A little door mechanism at the end of the sleeve that your nib could pop out of for writing. Did you ever do anything like that?
> 
> ...


 

Hey Ed, I have a GREAT idea !!!  You're gonna love it!!!  You buy the Visconti pen and send it to me. I then send you my old prototype !!:biggrin:
Cool idea, right?:tongue:

There is already a high end pen maker that has a little 'trap-door' type arrangement. I saw a fountain pen version once when I visited DCBluesman and Eagle in Washington a few years ago. I'm pretty certain Lou had the pen, but I can't remember the make.


----------



## Curly (Oct 13, 2012)

Two of the big boys make retractable nib fountain pens.

Lamy makes the dialog3
Lamy dialog3 - model L74, 74 Fountain Pen - twist mechanism pen with retractible nib and clip - Buy at Lamyusa.com

Namiki make the Pilot Vanishing point.
Namiki :: Collections - Pilot Vanishing Point Rhodium Accents


----------



## skiprat (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a little project on the back burner at the moment. I call it 'Project Sharpie' :biggrin:
The Sharpie Fine Pen has an ingenious little trap door to prevent the ink drying out, in it's click pen. I really like to write with these and they are great around the shop. It will take some accurate measuring but I'm planning on using the internals in my own body. ............one day


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow!  It's really hard to have an original idea.  

Looking at the Lamy and Namiki, I  don't like the clip being right by the nib.  I guess it would have to be that way though.  I wonder how popular they are with people who actually use them to write.  I got a laugh out of the Namiki Vanishing Point ballpoint pen.  Seems a bit like improving on the wheel by making it square.  

Let' see, buy the Visconti and trade for the Skiprat Prototype .... Hmmmmm ..... tempting ...  very tempting.  If I decide to take you up on the offer I'll send an email.

Ed

Who would advise not hanging about the computer waiting for an email to arrive :biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 13, 2012)

sgimbel said:


> Is the magazine available over the counter?  I'm not real anxious to spend $52 for 7 issues for something I haven't seen.



I subscribe now, but I think I remember buying my first copy years ago at Barnes and Noble.  You could always email them at Pen World and ask if they know of anyone carrying it local to you.  Or maybe they would sell you a copy of the 25th anniversary issue.

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 13, 2012)

Project Sharpie sounds like a great idea.  I don't recall ever having seen one of those locally.  Then again, I wasn't really looking.  

Ed


----------



## watch_art (Oct 13, 2012)

Stipula also has made several retractable nib pens...
Stipula Limited Edition Leonardo Da Vinci Retractable Fountain Pen | Chatterley Pens and Pen Time

I got to play with the carbon fiber pen a few months back at a pen club meeting.  Not too hot on the material, but the feel of it in hand is amazing.


----------

